# Worse case of dp ever?



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I understand this might sound condescending and even completely subjective but I do believe my case is worse than most peoples simply because of some of my symptoms that I've had and only because I have not heard other people report the same symptoms.

Symptoms like feeling like I'm a miniature person, almost like I'm existing as a miniature projection, almost Alice in wonderland syndrome.

Feeling like my head doesn't exist, like I've been mentally decapitated, like my mental image of myself is completely unknown.

Feeling like the universe is infinite and just pouring into my head with no filter on who I am, what time it is, or what context I am living in.

Having no sense of my age but most of all as I recover feeling like I've never been truly awake in the first place and like everything is appearing how it truly is for the first time (which I understand may be a delusion.) But just to assure everyone I am a sensitive, self possessed person which is very scrutinizing but I do believe I have one of the worst cases of this, (been ongoing for 4 years.)

Other people tend to report a general desynchronization and hellish feeling which I understand but just for the sake of knowing I want to know how far does it go? how far have you lost it? and although it does return and you will recover, how far have you come on the road back?

-Marshall


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds pretty standard. I feel like my head is behind my body. The miniature rhings sounds like a variant on similar themes. That and some times people use different words to describe the same feelings. You might not be as alone as it seems


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Well thanks reassuring but I think the worst one of all is when I feel like my mind is "flying" and this is physically painful and experiencing two emotions at the same time such as having to smile but feeling extremely depressed


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

it can go as far as your imagination can... there's just one reality but in DP exhausted mind is trying to cope with the stress so it moves in very mysterious ways







, creating very wierd views on life. as much as you can avoid fear and panic you will be connected to reality.


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

When people describe their feelings of DP, the severity of it and the nuance of their pain usually doesn't come across properly. It's very difficult to accurately describe. Like when you say how you feel now, It just sounds the same as anyone else with DP, but I'm sure that to you it's impossible to comprehend that anyone else can feel as bad or worse than you do and just describe it was "being in hell" or "feeling totally unreal". It's something that can take a long time to understand, especially in an already DPd state, but it's something that I think you can learn a lot from in time.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

actor_bs said:


> it can go as far as your imagination can... there's just one reality but in DP exhausted mind is trying to cope with the stress so it moves in very mysterious ways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks but im more for the view that it acts on your brain more like drugs than anything else... i mean being jacked up on a cup of coffee isnt your imagination and your blood pressure will prove that. well dp isnt my imagination and my physical condition is testimony for that. i appreciate your positivism though


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

dhughes373 said:


> When people describe their feelings of DP, the severity of it and the nuance of their pain usually doesn't come across properly. It's very difficult to accurately describe. Like when you say how you feel now, It just sounds the same as anyone else with DP, but I'm sure that to you it's impossible to comprehend that anyone else can feel as bad or worse than you do and just describe it was "being in hell" or "feeling totally unreal". It's something that can take a long time to understand, especially in an already DPd state, but it's something that I think you can learn a lot from in time.


well my dp has made me anemic, have a magnesium deficiency, have pernicious amenia, loose my hair and fucked up my thyroid all from the stress of having this so its not for me indescribable psycho babble. My blood test show before and after that this fucked my up physically and I dont see anyone else with these kinds of results. I just dont.


----------

